# Wenn das stimmt, lad´ ich euch alle ein ...  ;-)



## Hippo (31 Juli 2010)

*Microsoft Contact Claims Administrator
MICROSOFT AWARD 2010 [[email protected]]

Microsoft Award Team*
*Promotion/Claims Department*
*Po Box 1030 London Wc2r 0qs*
*England,United Kindom*
*(Customer Services)*

*Attn:Winner*
*Winning No:Msoft/677/786/2010*
*Email Ref No:Msoft/999/33/2010*
*Notification Date:31/07/2010*
*AMOUNT WON:500,000.00GBP (Five Hundred Thousand Great Britain  Pounds).*

*This email has brought you an unexpected luck,Your e-mail address was  selected and confirmed by Windows Live & Microsoft Windows, through their  latest internet software. You are therefore been approved the sum of 500,000.00  (Five Hundred Thousand Great Britain Pounds).WINDOWS LIVE & MICROSOFT  WINDOWS, collects all the email addresses of people that are active online,  among the millions that subscribed to HOTMAIL,YAHOO,GMAIL,MSN AND OTHER  INTERNATIONAL DOMAIN we only randomly select ten lucky people every year as our  winners through electronic balloting System without the winners applying or  buying a ticket online,we congratulate you for being one of the people  selected.*

*PAYMENT OF PRIZE AND CLAIM*
*You are advised to contact the processing office immediately upon  receipt of this message for more information concerning the processing and  eventual payment of the above prize to you with the following details to avoid  unnecessary delay and complications,These are your identification  numbers:*
*Winning No:Msoft/677/786/2010*
*Email Ref No:Msoft/999/33/2010*

*To begin your claim please contact our licensed and accredited agent  assigned to you.*
*(VERIFICATION DEPARTMENT MANAGER)*
*CLAIMS ADMINISTRATOR*
*Name: Dennis Orton*
*Phone # : +44 704 571 3136*
*Fax      # : +44  756 193 1695*
*E-mail: [email protected]*

*Do email the above Claims Administrator, at once with all the claims  requirements below.To avoid unnecessary delay.They are needed to  proceed.*
*Claims Requirements:*
*1. Full Name:_____________________*
*2. Address:_____________________*
*3. Nationality:___________Sex:________*
*4. Age:________Date of Birth:___________*
*5. Occupation:_________Martial Status_________*
*6. Cell Phone:___________Fax:___________*
*7. State of Origin:_________Country:_______*

*Windows Live & Microsoft Prize must be claimed not later than 15  days from date of Draw Notification. Any prize not claimed within this period  will be forfeited.*

*Congratulations!! once again.*
*Sincerely,*
*Mrs.Carolina Lennon(Secretary)*
*Microsoft Corporation.All rights reserved*


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wenn das stimmt, lad´ ich euch alle ein ...  *

Vergiß es ganz schnell, das ist natürlich 419-Nigeria-Betrug (die Lotterievariante).
Mehr dazu:
419er - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wenn das stimmt, lad´ ich euch alle ein ...  *

Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht daß ich das ernst genommen habe :sun:
Aber süß geschrieben ist es schon ...
Ich frag´ mich immer wieder wie Menschen IMMER NOCH auf sowas reinfallen können. Selbst die ausgenudeltsten Nigeria-Mail flattern immer noch in die Mailboxen.
Liebe Grüße
Hippo


----------



## webwatcher (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wenn das stimmt, lad´ ich euch alle ein ...  *



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich frag´ mich immer wieder wie Menschen IMMER NOCH auf sowas reinfallen können.


Und genau deswegen hat antiscammer den Link  zu antispam   gepostet. 
Das Forum wird von vielen  Menschen gelesen, die nicht alle  so schlau sind wie du...


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wenn das stimmt, lad´ ich euch alle ein ...  *

Es ist z.B. mal ein Bürgermeister im Münsterland drauf reingefallen.
Google mal nach "Ennigerloh + Betrug + Nigeria".


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wenn das stimmt, lad´ ich euch alle ein ...  *



webwatcher schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen hat antiscammer den Link  zu antispam   gepostet.
> Das Forum wird von vielen  Menschen gelesen, die nicht alle  so schlau sind wie du...



@webwatcher: Hey - war doch kein Vorwurf - sorry wenns so ankam ...

@antiscammer: 
Zu dem Bürgermeister - da hauts doch die Gäns´ zum Weiher raus...
Das wenn Du mir am Biertisch erzählt hättest - ich hätt´s  Dir wahrscheinlich nicht geglaubt


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wenn das stimmt, lad´ ich euch alle ein ...  *

Es gibt noch andere solcher Geschichten.

Vorschussbetrug - ScambaitWiki


> Die Sekretärin einer US-amerikanischen Anwaltskanzlei verschob insgesamt 2.1 Millionen US-$ vom Konto ihrer Arbeitgeber an 419-Betrüger, um eine vermeintliche Provision von versprochenen 4.5 Millionen US-$ zu erhalten. Pikanterweise war die Sekretärin für derlei Überweisungen nach Aussage ihrer Chefs nicht einmal bei der Bank legitimiert.
> Diese unselige Geschichte hat ihr sicher eine mehrjährige Gefängnisstrafe eingebracht.
> Quelle: Artikel bei wired.com.
> 
> Am 13. Februar 2003 erschoss ein von 419-Scammern geprellter Tscheche aus Rache den nigerianischen Botschafter in Prag, obwohl dieser nichts mit den Betrügern zu tun hatte.



Vor längerer Zeit gab es einen Stadtkämmerer in Solingen, der ebenfalls einen hohen Betrag an die Mugus überwies.


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wenn das stimmt, lad´ ich euch alle ein ...  *

Wie habe ich grade in einem der Links gelesen?

"Gier frißt Hirn"      oh wie wahr .....


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Mai 2014)

Jetzt aber! Der Konsul von Ameristan in Nigeria fliegt PERSÖNLICH wohin man will, um den Lotto Opfern im diplomatischen Gepäck, ihren Gewinn zu überzubringen

U.S. DEPARTMENT OF STATE
BUREAU OF CONSULAR AFFAIRS
US AMBASSADOR TO NIGERIA
11 GARKI ROAD ABUJA
ABUJA - NIGERIA

WEB SITE BIOGRAPHY: http://nigeria.usembassy.gov/biography.html


ATTENTION   BENEFICIARY

I AM AMBASSADOR JAMES F ENTWISTLE THE NEW APPOINTED USA AMBASSADOR TO NIGERIA, I SHALL BE COMING TO USA FOR A MEETING AND WILL LET YOU KNOW THAT I WILL BE COMING

WITH YOUR CONSIGNMENT PACKAGE.

SO ALL YOU ARE ADVISE TO DO IS SEND ME YOUR PASSPORT PHOTOGRAPH AND YOUR DELIVERY ADDRESS ALSO YOUR NEAREST AIRPORT TO MY PRIVATE EMAIL ([email protected])

NOTE THAT AS SOON AS I CONFIRM THIS INFORMATION I WILL BOOK MY FLIGHT TICKET BECAUSE I HAVE FOUND OUT THAT YOU HAVE PAID A LOT OF MONEY AND AFTER PAYING YOU RECEIVE NOTHING 

THAT IS WHY I AM USING MY POSITION TO MAKE SURE THAT ALL AMERICAN BENEFICIARY AND CANADA AND EUROPE BENEFICIARY INCLUDING ASIA RECOVER ALL THEIR LOST FUND

WHICH NIGERIA AND UK OFFICIALS COLLECTED FROM YOU IN RESPECT OF YOUR CONTRACT AND YOUR LOTTERY WINNING

FINALLY NOTE THAT IT WILL ONLY COST YOU _THREE HUNDRED AND FIFTY DOLLAR_ ONLY AS I WILL USED IT TO REGISTER YOUR CONSIGNMENT AS AMBASSADORIAL PACKAGE SO THAT ON MY ARRIVAL TO ANY AIRPORT YOUR CONSIGNMENT WILL NOT BE  CONFISCATED


THANKS,

AMBASSADOR JAMES F ENTWISTLE
USA AMBASSADOR TO NIGERIA

wetten da fällt jemand drauf rein?


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Mai 2014)

Natürlich fallen welche drauf rein. In den Internetcafes in Lagos soll es teilweise neben den PCs Bimmelglöckchen geben, wo die Mugus immer dann bimmeln, wenn jemand angebissen hat. Dem Vernehmen nach bimmelt es üblicherweise alle paar Minuten. -.-

Ganz typisch für Mugus ist im übrigen die Marotte mit der GROSSSCHRIFTBRÜLLEREI in der Mail. Schon der Betreff oft in Großschrift: "URGENT AND CONFIDENTIAL" etc.


----------

